# Battery Question



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I am getting ready to buy a new battery for my 04, I am trying to decide between the standard auto parts store battery or the optima red top. Has anyone used the optima, and is it worth the extra 80 to 100 dollars for it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Many swear by Optima.... I have Delco top of the line 7 year batteries in mine. I think Delco eliminated the 7 and has 6 year ones. I am one that goes with a proven winner. I been using Delcos now 35 years and they NEVER once let me down. ALL my vehicles have them cept the Ram and Trans-AM they will get them when the time calls for it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

In FL, batteries last 3 years due to the heat. Anything after that is borrowed time. Optimas have coiled cells that reduce the amount of internal corrosion or something like that. I buy the best warranty and highest cranking amps and hope it dies before the warranty expires. Now, AGM and other batteries are higher quality. Just buy a quality battery and make sure you keep it full of acid.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

The Optima battery was originally designed for off road applications.
When the major concern was plate vibrations lowering the life of the battery and acid spill due to rollover. 

I just had to purchase a new battery for my 05, the choice was between 3 batteries that fit my application. 
Red Optima (lowest CCA)
NAPA Legend 75 month
NAPA Legend 84 month

I went with the NAPA Legend 84 month, it was actually cheaper, had the longest warranty and more CCA.

The Optimas are like adding one of those throttle cyclone things to improve you gas mileage. It makes you feel good to have it, but it realy does not add and noticeable improvement.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My battery is an O'Reilly Auto Parts Superstart 85-72J. I put it in the car shortly after the original battery died over two years ago. No problems since. The original battery was an OEM Delco 7 year battery, it barely lasted 4 years. Odd that GM puts a 7 year battery in their cars but only covers it for 3......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Honestly, I have heard a lot of problems about the Optima. I have the Red Top, and ever since I got it, it has given me problems. I am just waiting for it to die and then I'm going with one of the ones stated above.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problems out of my Optima Red top 35. It gets 115 degrees here during the summer and down to 20 or lower during the winter. The only reason I got Optima because it was the same price as the factory Delco battery. Also I had an Optima sit on my garage shelf for a year before put it in a car and fired right up. A cheaper battery will work just as good too. Don't talk yourself into a expensive battery. Just like HP11 said my original Delco lasted about 4 years before it gave up without warning.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The 2002 T/A WS6 I recently got has an Optima Red Top in it. The volt meter fluctuates. One time its reading 13 the next lower. Never seen this with my Delco Pro-Series batteries. I don't know the age of this battery it's not marked anywhere and theres no mention of it in the service records I have on the car. I just hope its as good as people claim them to be and it don't leave me sit some place. I have 3 seven year batteries and went to purchase another but the 7 year is no longer made so I got a 6 year one. I swear by Delco Pro-Grades 35 years no complaints.

http://www.acdelco.com/parts/batteries/professional-6-year-battery/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had 2 red tops in my car. Both failed for different reasons. The extra expense and no advantage in reliability convinced me that an AutoZone Duralast Gold started the car just the same and saved me $50


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What I found ODD was the warranty on them, its terrible. For a battery like this and for the cost one would expect a better warranty.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I recall that we had a thread that made that very same observation to 'OptimaJim' who is/was a member here (as well as numerous other car sites). As I also recall, he gave us some 'marketing speak' and hasn't been back since, well over a year now.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

The original AC DELCO lasted 6 years in my 2005, so I was pleased with the service, but it was not a daily driver and it died when I was doing maintenance in the driveway, so I was lucky there.
After 4 years of service it is a good idea to have a set of jumper in the trunk just case with any battery.
The Optima only has a 3 year replacement prorate warranty from the manufacturer, low amps, limited applications and a high price.
We started carrying them just for the tuner crowd and got a lot of complaints when they were not warrantied for more than 3 years. Like I said they are basically for show.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The 2002 T/A WS6 I recently got has an Optima Red Top in it. The volt meter fluctuates. One time its reading 13 the next lower. Never seen this with my Delco Pro-Series batteries. I don't know the age of this battery it's not marked anywhere and theres no mention of it in the service records I have on the car. I just hope its as good as people claim them to be and it don't leave me sit some place. I have 3 seven year batteries and went to purchase another but the 7 year is no longer made so I got a 6 year one. I swear by Delco Pro-Grades 35 years no complaints.
> 
> Professional 6-Year Battery | ACDelco


We use Optimas in our equipment. Mostly because its not led acid. Gel cells have better vibration resistance, don't have lead acid hazards and don't have the potential to leak. Just like *srs7324* said. You don't want a battery that has the potential to leak on an aircraft. For the adverage Jo Blow don't need an Optima. We also have a bunch of them sitting on shelves that is junk. I've heard they are sensitive to being charged and discharged, they have a special charger for gel cells. Who knows. The funny thing is when I needed a battery the OEM Delco cost the same as a Optima. I guess you are paying for the extra warranty, on the OEM batt. I don't have a favorite battery just not the el-cheapo ones.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah my buddy at work has been talking up the Optima, but I think I am going to save the 80 bucks and go with the Autozone battery. Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I get my batteries from Fleet Farm. Its a regional hardware/auto/farm/everything store around here, so I don't know who makes their batteries. Theirs are warrantied for 60 months, but they're like $55 too. Average life I've gotten out of those is 8 years, so not too bad.

If you want to spend a high buck on a battery, get a Braille.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm getting a Braille 21


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the Braille batterys, thats what i switched to in my Chevelle 3 years ago after my 8 year old Red Tops ( i use 2 of them lol ) were showing signs of wearing down . It was nice to shed the weight of those boat anchor red tops . Plus i heard Optima started using cheaper materials and there NEW reds were not the same as the old ones. But yet charging the same price ....So in my new 06 GTO i will be putting in the Braille No Weight All Season Battery .... Not a thing wrong with losing a little front end weight .


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I really wouldn't look at the weight of a battery as much of a selling point unless it going to be part of an overall weight reduction process. Simply replacing the OEM type battery with a lighter weight battery is analogous to removing a couple of teaspoons of water from a swimming pool.......


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Weight was not the only reason for getting the Braille battery, so far its working as good or better than the red tops and they are about the same price. I get what your saying about the swimming pool , but i have to start somewhere trying to lighten up the GTO, without cutting up the car.(i wont do that ). A few lbs here a few lb there all ad up I got my Big Block( with iron heads) Chevelle down to 3330 with me in it and full of fuel . I spent alot of time calling different parts manufactures to find out what there parts weight over a competitors same part . You'd be surprised how much weight there is to save by doing your research . Not saying its always cheap either , sometimes i have to have something custom made ( good thing i know a few machinest lol) last winter i had the entire wiring removed out of my chevelle and completely rewired from head lights to tail lights , and lost 20 lbs in doing so . Its wasn't cheap , but then again neither am i if i really want something . I have alot of parts made out of chrome moly and aluminum , again not cheap but effective weight savings. BTW anyone happen to know what a factory 06 GTO 17" wheel weighs without the tire ?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the yellow top in my 05 and came back after 3 months overseas and it started right up. Later this year though, I left the lights on and after 5 hours it was dead. After an overnight trickle charge it's been doing fine. It has a 3 year free replacement warranty. Not sure but I think most of the others prorate how much you pay for a new one depending on how old the old one was.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The original in my '05 is still strong. Can't dismiss success so I'll probably replace it with the same.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> I've had 2 red tops in my car. Both failed for different reasons. The extra expense and no advantage in reliability convinced me that an AutoZone Duralast Gold started the car just the same and saved me $50


I had to kill my OEM battery twice before it bit the bullet. Bought an AZ Duralast an it lasted me 20k miles and had no signs of wear. I was happy. No issues with firing it up in the snow.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I really wouldn't look at the weight of a battery as much of a selling point unless it going to be p*art of an overall weight reduction process.* Simply replacing the OEM type battery with a lighter weight battery is analogous to removing a couple of teaspoons of water from a swimming pool.......


Bingo. An extra 30 pounds that a braille offers would have me solidy in/below the '11 Mustang weight range and close to F body weight.


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

I rock the Yellow Top Optima, and have 0 complaints.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Basically a battery starts your car and helps operate it's electronics. It just amazes me that people are happy with twice the cost and half the warranty for roughly the same battery performance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

We went through all the Optima nonsense in the past. IMO many buy an Optima so they can say they have one. As stated in the past... a battery that good that costly with the poorest warranty in the business..... the warranty should reflect the performance of it. Just sayin.....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My comments are influenced by the fact that, in the past, I've owned not one, but two Optima batteries that I have problems with before the warranty period was over. Two of the four that I once owned. Maybe some of those that sing the praises for Optima just don't have enough experience with them yet.......


----------

